# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  La Española (Hispaniola) - Historical map

## Sergy096

Here's my fourth map. I wanted to paint an island and I wanted to change continents. I had to do a little bit of research to do a historical map (although it's probably inaccurate) as there's not much information about the border at this time.

I think I achieved most of the goals I set last time:

The style of the labels is way better, consistent and fitting the general feeling of the map.Added a simple borderIncluded some extra decorations with the coats of arms and the description of the map

Where do I want to focus in my next map?

I want to add some ship or sea creaturesTry adding parallels and meridians as opposed to the portolan style here.Have a thicker borderImprove the rivers look

I've already pick the location, this time it will be Asia.

----------


## Theodora

I really enjoy this map, All the trees, mountains and coast convey a sense of another place. I'm looking forward to your next work.

Theodora

----------

